# What species are these cichlids?



## tyxpx (Feb 25, 2010)

I think the yellow ones are the "bumbble bees". I am not sure on the blue ones though.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Pseudotropheus sp. "crabro"
2. Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos
3. Metriaclima lombardoi
4. Melanochromis johanni type hybrid


----------



## tyxpx (Feb 25, 2010)

There are 4 different kinds in here? I thought there were only 3? The blue ones all looked the same when I first got them, now only one usually has the brighter colors with the dark black lines on them, the others almost go completely light blue. Some of the bumbble bees are doing the same thing. The bigger one with the vertical only black lines I think the pet shop gave me on accident. I want to feed some brine shirmp, blood worms, or something so I want to make sure none of these are herbivores.


----------



## tyxpx (Feb 25, 2010)

Now that I look through it there are 4 different species. That kinda makes me angry. The guy at the LFS told me there were only 2 species, which is what I wanted. The two off blue ones are very aggressive also. The shop is an hours drive for me too!!


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

M. Lombardoi and M. Johanni are VERY agressive..


----------



## tyxpx (Feb 25, 2010)

The johanni seem to do fine with all the others, very little aggresion that I see. It's the other blue one that causes a problem. I emailed the LFS with the issue, if I get no reply I will call and be sure to post up how they handle their mistake....


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

tyxpx said:


> The johanni seem to do fine with all the others, very little aggresion that I see. It's the other blue one that causes a problem. I emailed the LFS with the issue, if I get no reply I will call and be sure to post up how they handle their mistake....


They are juveniles. The real aggression starts at maturity.


----------



## tyxpx (Feb 25, 2010)

should I get rid of those too? I like the bumbble bees, they are staying.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

You didn't mention the tank size. We might be able to help with stocking that will have a high chance of working if you get us gallons and dimensions. And/or look here for the cookie cutter setups.

Most everyone here has bought one of this and one of that to start out - and everyone of us has failed in that approach. Myself included.

The way you are approaching keeping mbuna right now will lead to death and destruction in the tank in about 8 months as they mature. But if you don't believe me, please make sure you get the full mbuna aggression experience and add a few Melanochromis auratus to your mix and watch the fireworks.



tyxpx said:


> The johanni seem to do fine with all the others, very little aggresion that I see. It's the other blue one that causes a problem. I emailed the LFS with the issue, if I get no reply I will call and be sure to post up how they handle their mistake.


These are babies of some of the most aggressive fish you can buy - you have seen absolutely nothing as far as aggression with this crew - I promise.



tyxpx said:


> should I get rid of those too? I like the bumbble bees, they are staying.


I would say, do your research - on the Pseudotropheus crabro nothing less than a 4ft 75 gallon tank will do and that is optimistic in my opinion.

Good Luck - we would love to help you find an appropriate stocking for your tank if you are so inclined. If not, I wish you better luck than we have had.


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

First of all that LFS sold you a bunch of baby killers. The cyberhabdos are easily the most benign of the fish that you've shown us. The Ps. Crabro are going to be huge, aggressive fish and unless you have a lot of space and a lot of females you're going to get to end up with one big male Hornet and a lot of dead former tankmates. Johannis and Kenyi are nearly as aggressive. Best of luck with this stocking; if you somehow pull it off you will officially be my new aquarium hero!


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

GoofBoy said:


> You didn't mention the tank size. We might be able to help with stocking that will have a high chance of working if you get us gallons and dimensions. And/or look here for the cookie cutter setups.
> 
> Most everyone here has bought one of this and one of that to start out - and everyone of us has failed in that approach. Myself included.


winner. and GoofBoy is absolutly right, that mix can work on a huge tank hehe.

We have a tank in my office (around 500lts) and half of it (yeah im not kidding, half of the tank) is reserved for the dominant Kenji, if any other Mbuna gets close, gets ripped.

That fishtank is my best example of Mbuna agression hehe since you can see 1 fish on the right half and like 20 on the other half..


----------



## tyxpx (Feb 25, 2010)

Figures, none of the LFS around here know what they are talking about and/or just want to sell as many fish as possible no matter what. The tank is a 55 gallon. I will get the dimensions later but it looks to be the same as every other 55 gallon I have seen. The LFS told me I could put well over 12 in this tank, BS I know.....

I would like to stock this tank correctly and with the most color possible.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

tyxpx said:


> Figures, none of the LFS around here know what they are talking about and/or just want to sell as many fish as possible no matter what. The tank is a 55 gallon. I will get the dimensions later but it looks to be the same as every other 55 gallon I have seen. The LFS told me I could put well over 12 in this tank, BS I know.....
> 
> I would like to stock this tank correctly and with the most color possible.


You can put 12 in there - if you do it right. You can do up to 3 groups of fish check out the 55 cookie cutters here.

I would suggest the smaller less aggressive mbuna to start and once you have success - move on from there.

People here will be more than happy to help once you see fish you think you would like.

Good Luck.


----------



## tyxpx (Feb 25, 2010)

702Cichlid said:


> First of all that LFS sold you a bunch of baby killers. The cyberhabdos are easily the most benign of the fish that you've shown us. The Ps. Crabro are going to be huge, aggressive fish and unless you have a lot of space and a lot of females you're going to get to end up with one big male Hornet and a lot of dead former tankmates. Johannis and Kenyi are nearly as aggressive. Best of luck with this stocking; if you somehow pull it off you will officially be my new aquarium hero!


Well I got rid of the 1 BIG blue one and the rest have been getting alone just fine. The blue ones have even mated! I see one surviving baby the found a nice hiding spot, the female is again holding now........ Guess I'm your new aquarium hero eh! lol. The bumble bees are all males that I see now and they are quite big other than the dwarf I have.....I don't think its grown one bit since I've had it. There is only one blue female, only 1 female in the entire tank now that I think of it lol. The only things I do differently then what is "reccommended" is I feed a LOT. I mean a LOT. I also do weekly 50% water changes to keep my water perfect.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

tyxpx said:


> Guess I'm your new aquarium hero eh! lol.


Because they spawned? I don't think that means you pulled off a difficult stocking. Not to say you can't or won't...we are all cheering for you. :thumb: But the criteria are different. I was smug about pulling off a "can't do it" stocking with my first tank for eight months. *That's *when issues start to arise. And for me...they did. :lol:

A success story for a successful stocking happens after two years when you have had the mix in your tank with no changes, no illnesses and no deaths for that period of time.

Cichlids are easy to spawn and will do so when they are half dead and/or conditions are terrible. Unlike some other aquarium species, these are "just add water" fish and often spawn in the bag on the way home from the fish store.

I understand that the crabro is your favorite. You can maximize your chances of success with this fish if you stock 1m:7m in a 75G rectangle tank (or larger). Also read up on the crabro because adult fish do not keep the attractive yellow and dark barring of the juveniles. They grow to be a big aggressive fish.


----------



## pgreptom (Dec 5, 2009)

My blue johanni bows down to a bumble bee... Not too aggressive.


----------

